# good move or bad move



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

Thinking of selling my 2010 Caad9 5 and getting a 2010 Six Carbon 5 ($1999) or a Six Carbon 3 09 ($1999).

Will i get any improvments on the Six VS the Caad9 mostly on climbing and longer rides 60+miles?

Any advice is appreciated.
ty


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Just because it's carbon doesn't make it better. If you're going to trade in, trade up; get a Super. The Six wouldn't be any better than your CAAD9. Good quality tires and correct pressure are more important than frame material in terms of "ride quality". Save your money for a Super and/or go buy yourself some Vittoria Open Pave CX 24mm, it'll make you smile.

Say it with me everyone; Just 'cause it's carbon doesn't make it better. 

Starnut


----------



## LeDomestique (Jan 17, 2007)

STARNUT said:


> Say it with me everyone; Just 'cause it's carbon doesn't make it better.
> 
> Starnut


Amen brother !


----------



## jscumbie (Jul 15, 2009)

STARNUT said:


> Say it with me everyone; Just 'cause it's carbon doesn't make it better.
> 
> Starnut


"Just 'cause it's carbon doesn't make it better."


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

I sold my 2008 CAAD 9 because I needed the money...that really killed me. Then I bought a full carbon in the new year. The noticeable difference is on the long rides and rough roads. Carbon is way more forgiving. My top speed while sprinting is higher as well, but other than that...I have gained nothing. Oh, it's much prettier to look at a carbon weave than an aluminum shine....but that's just me.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I upgraded from a 2008 Caad9 to 2009 SuperSix and there is a difference, but it's not huge. On short rides it's not very noticeable, but at around 50 miles I notice I'm less fatigued and my neck and shoulders aren't as sore. Also, there is a little more top end and the SuperSix feels a little more stable at higher speeds. The biggest difference are the cranks, I decided to bite the bullet and get the Cannondale cranks to go with the BB30 and they're SUPER smooth and stiff.


----------



## cyclust (Sep 8, 2004)

Keep in mind that if you trade your 2010 Caad 9 in, you'll probably lose 30-40%of the original price simply because it is now used. So unless you got a killer deal on it, it will probably be an expensive move, especailly considering the six isn't much better. As another poster said, if you are going to upgrade, go all the way to the super, It will still be an expensive upgrade, but at least it will be a significant upgrade.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

Don't take this personally but you're prior posts indicate you're a bit of a basket case with regard to upgrading.

You just got the bike, right? I'd suggest riding it to better determine your wants and needs though personal experience and not marketing hype. You just might find that the CAAD9 is a damn good bike that satisfies the needs of people well more andvanced than us posting about the latest and greatest on internet forums.

A new rider looking for climbing ability improvement over the CAAD9 reeks of blaming the bike for what the body can't do also.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

Owning a CAAD9 BB30 and an '08 Super 6, I can't tell a difference in the magic "ride quality" everyone. That being said, I ride on tubbies almost year round. I have a set of 320 tpi Pave CX 24mm prototypes on both bikes. The CAAD9 is no less "comfortable" than my Super. I'll contend forever, that proper pressure and high quality rubber is where "ride quality" comes from.

The CAAD9 is stiffer than my Super in the BB but the Super is significantly stiffer in the HT. The 2010 Super (in both flavors) are a big jump in weight and stiffness over my '08 and a smaller big jump over the 2009 in the same terms. 

Starnut


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Is there something you dont like about the CAAD9 to warrant changing a 2010 model already?

Like most, I also think going from a CAAD9 to a Six doesn't make much sense. If you want to upgrade, might as well go for something that will be more of a true upgrade like the 2010 SuperSix.


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm a cycling newbie, but this sounds like the typical case of bike/gear-upgrade-infection that seem to pervade online bike forums. Buying an upgrade, whether that is parts or a whole bike, is an instant gratification thing, whereas it actually takes time and effort to ride say 200-500 miles a week for years on end... but we probably realize which one will yield the most improvement in riding performance...


----------



## sabre104 (Dec 14, 2006)

Save your money and Like Nutty said get some high quality tires and run the correct air pressure for YOUR weight. Just because the tire says it can take 120 psi doesn't mean you should pump them up that high. I, like Nutty ride tubular all year round, training and racing and I normally run mine at 105 rear 100 front and these are Veloflex carbons. Smooth as butter they ride. Right now I have 28mm Vittoria Pave's on and I'm running them at 90-95 rear and 8o-85 front and it's like rolling on glass, smoooooooooooooooth.
Oh , these are on my 2 CAAD9 racing bikes that I ride 100 - 200+ miles on the just weekends.
High quality tires is what you need, not a carbon frame.


John


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

Aside from what others have said, there is no comparison between the 09 Six Carbon and the '10 Six Carbon. The new frameset is considerably lighter.


----------



## mitong (Oct 15, 2009)

cyclust said:


> Keep in mind that if you trade your 2010 Caad 9 in, you'll probably lose 30-40%of the original price simply because it is now used. So unless you got a killer deal on it, it will probably be an expensive move, especailly considering the six isn't much better. As another poster said, if you are going to upgrade, go all the way to the super, It will still be an expensive upgrade, but at least it will be a significant upgrade.


 Sold the Caad9, dint loose any money at all as i got a great deal on it, so now its time for a new bike. Loved the caad9 a lot, worse come to worse ill get another 1.


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

mitong said:


> Sold the Caad9, dint loose any money at all as i got a great deal on it, so now its time for a new bike. Loved the caad9 a lot, worse come to worse ill get another 1.



Good luck with your Fuji bike selection.


----------

